# Swift embarassing Dirk clip ！



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally i found this clip, I guess it's in 2003-2004 season?










:banana: :banana: 










i know i made a swift highlights thread the other day,but after seeing the pic above again,i guess this alone deserves a new thread? :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what a way to become a fan favourite :laugh:


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Bad part is, Dirk jumped before him and it still had no effect on Stro


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i hope he does that a lot next year.
and i dont mean in general... i mean on dirk.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw Stro put one down vs Jamal Magloire when they were both in college that was so nasty. 

Stro is a walking poster-maker and I cant wait to see him more since he's in Houston now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its too bad swift didnt get to play more against shawn bradley. that would have been a sweet poster


----------

